# at what age did you have your first crush?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

about 10 for me


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Some of my first 'fictional' crushes were



















*I also found it super attractive when Pinocchio and the read headed boy turned into donkeys.*

And like 200,000 more that I won't mention. These are the most prevalent I guess.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

That I can remember - seven years old (in Grade 2)

I was kissed by a girl a year earlier (and then subsequently dumped, so I was told by a third party), but I don't recall crushing on anyone at the time (nor having a clue what was happening).

I still think about her sometimes, actually. I knew her up to 9th grade and have always wondered what became of her (and whether or not we could have made a go of it).


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Around 4 or 5. I had a huge crush on the Spice Girls.

My first non-celebrity crush was on a girl in my kindergarten class. One time we were "buddies" during a field trip and I got to hold her hand. That was boss.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I would have been four. It was my 12 year old cousin for a while, and then someone from kindergarten. I had to hold his hand once. I took the group kindergarten photo everywhere with me because he was in it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

12 - I still can't hear "I've Had the Time of My Life" without thinking about it.
Dirty Dancing had just been out in theaters.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

third grade. so like 10.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I must have been about twelve when I developed my first 'proper' crush. The first year of High School (Year 7), I clearly remember developing a crush on a girl that lasted not only throughout my entire time at high school, but well into adulthood when I used to think about her every so often. I still very occasionally think about her to this day and I did trace her down when I used to be on Facebook. 

She got engaged to someone she had been seeing for years, dumped him shortly after the engagement announcement and then married someone else barely a year later… :shock :? After a little bit of investigation, it turns out who she married has money (no shock there, then...) and as of a year ago when I quit Facebook - currently lives in Altrincham, near Manchester. A very affluent area...

Before that…? I remember liking two particular girls but it was in a pre-adolescent way, obviously. They weren't actual 'crushes'. I've no idea where either of these are, now.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Around 6 or 7 me thinks.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Sometime in my elementary school years.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Around 10 years old.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think it was 6 or 7 for me. 2nd grade definitely. I'd noticed girls were pretty before that, but the tingly butterfly feels of thinking about them. 2nd grade. Sadly I can't remember her name. I can see her (sorta), though. 

Confession: I also remember having voyeuristic, cupid fantasies when I was in 2nd grade. Like making this girl and boy kiss or that boy and girl kiss. I thought weird. But I got enjoyment out of it. Nothing sexual. I didn't even... I just knew kissing was loving and so I pictured that. Engine turned over, just no clutch or steering yet. Heh.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

well for me it was the 1st year of high school. i remember 2

one was the girl i sat next to in one of the classes and i was successful with flirting attempts. i think she got to like me LOL i think i was 13 there 

i think one before that was one of the girls from the other classes who i didnt know. LOL i remember passing her outside in the street during lunchtime or whatever and she actual said '' hi sexy'' LOL and i having lots of raging hormones at that time it was like a dream and i thought about her for a long time . she said it sexily too LOL

anyway, i said to one of my friends there the next day .. i said.. hey that girl said ;; hi sexy to me the otehr day and sounded kinda hot'' and he said ohh that was that ***** oh, she is kinda like that . LOL .. so those were my two crushes and i think i was 12 then.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

7. It was an older boy that had defended me when some other kids teased me <3 
Before that it was MacGyver, I must've been around 5 at the time.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

13. I was really late with that stuff i guess. I used to pretend in my head that i had crushes for years, but that was just because other people had crushes, so i decided that i liked the guy that i heard other girls liked, lol. I had zero feelings for them and never thought about them. I think i had a crush on Littlefoot the dinosaur as a kid without realizing it. But first proper crush was at 13.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

In real life 14 I'd say, there was a guy I was sort of into before that at 13 but not really.

He was my age, my friend started dating him, my second crush was at 16 and he was a 20 year old university student, my friend also started dating him lol.

Oh I also sort of had a crush on an older girl when I was around 13~


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a hard time crushing people.

Like when I was 15?


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

As long as I've had memories I had a crush on someone, when I was 2 or 3 it was my neighbor she was a year older than me.

Then when we moved it was the girl who lived behind me.

I had my first "girlfriend" 3rd grade.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

When I was in kindergarden. 

Back before pre-high school, there was always one girl I would crush on every grade throughout the whole year. So every new grade, I was always excited to see who I would be crushing on next. 

That stopped in like 8th grade, now I mostly get minor crushes but I do get some major crushes every now and then.


Even then I was pretty shy around girls though so I never had a girlfriend ever.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I can remember having a crush on a girl in the first grade.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*age 4*

best girls

who kissed me

and raised skirts in changing rooms.

now married with all schoolmates and post Facebook all their children

I don't forget their maiden names. Don't know new names


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

7 or 8? Some of my earliest crushes were Leonardo DiCaprio, Nick Carter and Mark Hamill from the original starwars
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

But if you meant people irl, it'd be 9? His name was Matthew. My friend told him I liked him, and all he did was smile at me the whole afternoon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

There was a kid I thought was cute when I was 8, but I wouldn't say I had a crush on him. I had a crush on Brett Favre when I was about 12 too.... if that counts.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Been crushing on girls since Kindergarden.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

9. (Real person)
Pretty sure I liked a cartoon character earlier but the feelings are different.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

when i was in second grade


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't recall ever having a crush on anyone.:stu


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Do fictional crushes count?
If not, then I've actually never had one


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Cherrycarmine said:


> I don't recall ever having a crush on anyone.:stu


Me neither. Can't remember ever crushing.


----------



## neckbeard (Jun 23, 2014)

14/15


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

It was around 6th-7th grade. I liked this boy from my old school quite a bit, but I think my bullies had told him and he hadn't noticed I exist even once. We'd never exchanged a word, and the one time he did mention me was when we were on a school bus for a field trip to laugh at another classmate on how he had to sit next to me. It was pretty heartbreaking to now even my crush felt that way about me.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I was around 9 at the time, in the third grade. She had red hair, which apparently fascinated young me.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Probably the moment I started going to school.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I was 9 years old and I still remember her full name. Shawna Conway. I would say rude comments towards her. Sadly that was my way of flirting with her. I pretended she was my wife. I also bumped into her on a Thanksgiving vacation. I remember how excited I was to see her.


----------



## Avo91 (Jun 22, 2015)

At around 7, it was Leonardo DiCaprio haha. A 'real' crush was around 11 I think.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

13 years old.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

5th grade, 10 years old, pretty blonde boy, quiet, held my hand to help me run the mile in gym class. Don't remember his name.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I never really had a real crush. The only one I can really think of is the bimbo from last year, but that was "forced".


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Pre-school. Some sweet girl was so nice to me and so much cuter than all the other girls. I think I bought her a car. I blew my chance though, cause I think she's married with a couple of kids these days.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I still have yet to get a crush on anyone or anything. Me is special. :eyes


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I didn't have any sort of romantic feelings for anyone until maybe 16 or 17. I guess a reason for that is that I joined online chats around that age and actually started talking to guys and I was like OMG BOYYYYYYYSSSS.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I was 5 or 6. There was this cute girl in Kindercare I sure liked. She could only count to 109, and I was going to teach her how to count higher. I had a dream I was hiding naked in her closet and that was very exciting!


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

I was 13 and it wasn't a happy time really


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't really know but I was pretty young. I wouldn't be surprised if I was about 5. All I remember is it was some girl I saw at a public pool. And that could have been anytime because I learned to swim as soon as I was old enough to where they'd let me in the water.

That was way back when the public pool was actually a popular thing to do and the same people would be there every time. So I always wanted to go back to the pool because that was the only place she'd be.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Right before I left heaven.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I've never had a crush (though I don't see that option in the poll).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

senkora said:


> I think I was 5 or 6. There was this cute girl in Kindercare I sure liked. She could only count to 109, and I was going to teach her how to count higher. I had a dream I was hiding naked in her closet and that was very exciting!


 I don't know about the closet part, but I remember a girl I went to preschool with named "Stacy". I remember her God-awful paintings where she was obsessed with putting "Stq" in big letters in the middle of the paper and then painting around it......every time.

I finally asked her about that...I was like "Why do you keep putting 'Stq' on your paintings - that's not even your name!"

She said "I just do".......I would bet she's a dropout.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

1st Grade


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

When I was 6 or 7, I 'd get in trouble at school all the time. The principal just started sending me to the handicapped kid section of our elementary school to help out with them, which did wonders to quell my bad behavior. I really loved helping out the handicapped kids, because I felt like one of them I guess. There was a teacher in that department who was very tall and handsome, and he always wore dark glasses. He was always so very kind to me, and would sit me down and listen to me talk about all my problems at home, and my hopes for the future. I think that this kind-hearted blind man was my first crush. Every time I was around him, my heart would flutter and I'd get really happy and warm. I never wanted to leave his side.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

My first celebrity one was at 13


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

17


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

First grade (7 years old), some blonde kid in my class lol. Lasted until 5th grade XD


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

I was 19.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I was probably about 5. I was very prone to having obvious crushes in school, which caused me a lot of trouble later on.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

First and second grade, so I think I was about 6-7. There was a girl I really liked, and it was the only time in my life that a crush actually liked me back. Too bad my family moved away soon after and I never heard from her again.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

4 to 5 maybe? He was a red hair guy lol, he rejected my love-friendly offers .


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

Hmm the first "crush" I had was when I was about 8 or so maybe? I thought Taylor Lautner in Cheaper By The Dozen2/Sharkboy and Lavagirl was the most attractive guy ever and I remember googling things about him... That lasted only a few years though, since once he was in the Twilight movies I was "over" him lol.

First crush on a person I knew was during my freshman year of high school maybe? I was 13 or 14 then. It was a boy on my cross country team. I liked him but never did anything about it and I sometimes avoided him because I was scared of him getting to know me and thinking badly of me. As we got older, he became a bit closer, considering me as a friend, but it was like an acquaintance friendship. Sometimes he would randomly pat my shoulder in the hallway and I think he was just a touchy feely kind of person... but it made me melt LOL. I will never forget the time he told me he loved me, even though he meant it just as a friend and because he pranked me and was apologizing....


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

I've never had a crush in my life :crying:


----------

